# tired of my bosses



## thebull2012 (Sep 19, 2014)

You guys ever get sick of the people you work for? I love most parts of my job, but I'm sick of the people I work for. The company i work for pulls alot of  mickey mouse stunts. I'm off on sick leave, every Friday they call and message me all day like kids wanting me to make a special trip into work just to fill out a time sheet for a 40 hour work week. It's not like the hours are different than 40. Every week it's the same, 40 hrs sick time. What if I was stuck in the bed? I guess they would expect me to get out of bed and come up there. They pulled this sh*t last year while I had the flu, they wanted me to get out of bed and come fill out a time sheet. Got a feeling I should see a lawyer because there are a variety of stunts they continue to pull.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 19, 2014)

All the time


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 19, 2014)

I hate my boss.  Wait,  I am the boss,  never mind.


----------



## srd1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I own my own company and every person i work for is my boss and yes the majority of them are fucking retarded assholes... sucks were not all born into money this work to survive shits for the birds lol


----------



## Marshall (Sep 20, 2014)

They can email it or fax it to you, you can print it out, sign it and email it or fax it back. Fuck them.


----------



## thebull2012 (Sep 20, 2014)

Emailing or fax would be too simple therefore they wouldn't do it. That's right, I was told one time last year by a dumbshit boss there, whom no one likes, that I haven't been there long enough to even have an opinion.  This after he actually asked for it but didn't like my answer. For the record I've been there longer than most due to the high turnover we have.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 20, 2014)

That's why for better or worse, I'm always pro-union. Otherwise, employers will fuck with you forever.


----------



## thebrick (Sep 21, 2014)

My theory is in today's economy, employers are more willing to fuck you over… because in their mind, they are the ones doing you a favor by giving you a job and I think many people are willing to take their shit (at least on the surface) out of job insecurity. 

I work for myself and even then it seems people want more for less AND faster too.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Nov 11, 2014)

thebrick said:


> My theory is in today's economy, employers are more willing to fuck you over… because in their mind, they are the ones doing you a favor by giving you a job and I think many people are willing to take their shit (at least on the surface) out of job insecurity.
> 
> I work for myself and even then it seems people want more for less AND faster too.



"You've heard of the golden rule, haven't you? Whoever has the gold makes the rules?" - Jafar, from Disney's _Aladdin_


----------

